# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أقوال وأشعار في الأخوة والصحبة

## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

أرجوا من الإخوة إفادتنا بأجود الأشعار والأقوال التي تتعلق بالأخوة والصحبة
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبومروة

قال أحد الشعراء 
كم من صديق يلقاك عناقا *** ويقسم بالله لايطيق لك فراقا
ملك كريم في مظـــهره *** شيــطان رجـيم في مخبره

----------


## سمية

وقال آخر:
إذا أنت صاحبت الرجال فكن فتى *** كأنك ممـلوك لكل صديـق
وكن مثل طعم الماء رطباً و بـارداً *** على الكبد الحرى لكل رفيق

----------


## الأمل الراحل

( الأخ الصالح خير من نفسك ، لأن النفس أمارة بالسوء ، والأخ الصالح لا يأمر إلا بالخير ) . ابن أبي أصيبعة .
===
وليس أخـي من ودني بلسانه ’’,,’’ ولكنْ أخي من ودّني في النوائبِ
ومَن مالُهُ مالي إذا كنتُ معدَمًا ’’,,’’ ومالي له إن عضّ دهـرٌ بغاربِ
===
اِستكثرنّ مـن الإخـوان إنهُمُ ’’,,’’ خيرٌ لكانزهم كنزا  من الذهبِ
كم من أخٍ لك لو نابتْكَ نائبةٌ ’’,,’’ وجدْته لك خيرا من أخِ النسب
===
أخوك الذي يحميك في الغيب جاهدا ’’,,’’ ويستر ما تأتي من السوء والقبح 
وينشر ما يُرضيك في الناس معلِنـا ’’,,’’ ويُغضي ولا يألوا من البر والنصح
===
لعمرك ما شيء من العيش كله ’’,,’’ أقر لعيني من صديـق موافقِ
وكل صديق ليس في الله وُدُّه ’’,,’’ فإني بـه في وُدّه  غـير واثـقِ
صفيِّي من الإخوان كلُّ موافقٍ ’’,,’’ صبورٍ على ما نابَ عند الحقائقِ
===
هذا ما استطعتُ جمعه .. ولعل لي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمود الغزي

عليك بكتاب ( نعمة الإخوة ) للشيخ الفاضل فيصل الحاشدي _حفظه الله _ فيه فوائد وأشعار جميلة .....
وقد استعاره أحد الإخوة ، وعند ارجاعه سوف أنقل طرفاً مما كتب _ إن شاء الله _ .

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قال جعفر الصادق رضي الله عنه : 
لا تصحب خمسة : الكذاب فإنك منه على غرور و هو مثل السراب يقرب منك البعيد ، و يبعد عنك القريب ، و الأحمق فإنك لست منه على شيء ، يريد أن ينفعك و يضرك ، و البخيل فإنه يقطع بك أحوج ما نكون إليه ، و الجبان فإنه يسلمك و يفر 
عند الشدة ، و الفاسق فإنه يبيعك بأكلة أو أقل منها .
فقيل : و ما أقل منها ..؟؟ 
قال : الطمع فيها ثم لا ينالها .
و قال سهل بن عبد الله :
اجتنب صحبة ثلاثة من أصناف الناس:  الجبابرة الغافلين، و القراء المداهنين، و المتصوفة الجاهلين.
صـــاحب أهل التقى تنل من تقـــــاهم         و لا تصحب لأردى فتردى مــع الردى 
قال المحاسبي في رسالة المسترشدين : 
(( لا تخالط إلا عاقلا تقيا و لا تجالس إلا  عالما بصيرا )) 
و قال لقمان لابنه :
(( يـــا بني جالس العلماء و زاحمهم  بركبتيك  فإن القلوب لتحي بالحكمة كما تحي الأرض الميتة بوابل القطر )) 
قال أبو ذر رضي الله عنه  :
الوحدة خير من جليس السوء و الجليس الصالح خير من الوحدة .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

نريد المزيد

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..
تفضلوا بُورك فيكم ..
....

لا شيءَ في الدنيا أحبُّ لناضري ... من منظرِ الخلانِ والأصحابِ 
 وألذُّ موسيقى تسرُّ مسامعي ... صوتُ البشيرِ بعودةِ الأحبابِ 
------

 لا تيأسَنْ من صاحبٍ ... وتلومَه إِن زلَّ زلَّهْ 
 ما من أخٍ لكَ لا تعيبُ ... ولو حرْصتَ عليه خُلَّهْ 
-------

واستبقِ ودِّك للصديقِ ولا تكنْ ... قتباً يَعَضُّ بغاربٍ مِلْحاحا 
 فالرفقُ يمنٌ والآناةُ سعادةٌ ... فتأنَّ في رِفْقٍ تنالُ نجاحا 
 واليأسُ مما فاتَ يعقبُ راحةً ... ولرب مطعمةٍ تعودُ ذُباحا 
-------

واحفظْ لصاحبِكَ القديمِ مكانَه ... لا تتركِ الودَّ القديمَ لطاري 
 وإِذا أساءَ وفيكَ حملٌ فاحتملْ ... إِن احتمالكَ أعظمُ الأنصارِ 
-------

  إِن البناءَ وإِن تطاولَ صرحُهُ ... دونَ الصحابِ مغاوزٌ وفقارُ 
 ومجالسُ الخِلاَّنِ ما لفم يكسُها ... صَفْوُ الإِخاءِ فإِنها أوزارُ 
---------

 وليس خليلي بالمولولِ ولا الذي ... إِذا غبْتُ عنه باعني بخليلِ 
 ولكن خليلي من يديمُ وصالَهُ ... ويكتمُ سِري عند كل دخيلِ 

----------

 ما كنتُ مذ كنْتُ إِلا طوعَ خُلاني ... ليست مؤاخذةُ الإِخوانِ من شاني 
يجيبني الخليلُ فأسْتَحْلي جنايتهُ ... حتى أدلَّ على عَفْوي وإِحساني 
 إِذا خليلي لم تكثرْ إِساءتُهُ ... فأينَ موضعُ إِحساني وغفراني 
 يجني عليَّ وأحنو صافحاً أبداً ... لاشيءَ أحسنُ من حانٍ على جاني 

--------

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

........

 - عدوُّك من صديقِكَ مستفادٌ ... فلا تستكثرَنَّ من الصحاب 
 - فإِن الداءَ أكثرُ ماتراهُ ... يحولُ من الطعامِ أو الشرابِ 
 - إِذا انقلبَ الصديقُ غدا عدواً ... مُبيناً والأمورُ إِلى انقلابِ 
 - ولو كان الكثيرُ يطيبُ كانَتْ ... مصاحبةُ الكثيرِ من الصوابِ 
 - ولكن قلما استكثرْتَ إِلا ... سقطْتَ على ذئابٍ في ثيابِ 
 - فدعْ عنك الكثيرَ فكم كثيرٌ ... يُعافُ وكم قليلٍ مستطابِ 
 المتنبي 
---------

 - سلامٌ على الدنيا إِذا لم يكنْ بها ... صديقٌ صدوقٌ صادق الوعدِ منصفا 
 الشافعي 
----------

 - عشْ واحداً أو فالتمسْ لك صاحباً ... في محتَديْ ورعٍ وطيبِ نجارِ 
 - واحذرْ مصاحبةَ السفيه فشرما ... جلبَ الندامةَ صحبةُ الأشرارِ 
 - والناسُ كالأشجارِ هذي يُجتنى ... منها الثمارُ وذي وقودُ النارِ 
 أسامة بن منقذ 
---------

  إِذا ما صديقيْ رابني سوءُ فعلهِ ... ولم يكُ عما رابني بمفيقِ 
  صبرتُ على أشياءَ منهُ تريبني ... مخافةَ أن أبقى بغيرِ صديقِ 
  كم صديقٍ عرْفتُهُ بصديقٍ ... صارَ أحظى من الصديقِ العتيقِ 
  ورفيقٍ رافقتُهُ في طريقٍ ... صارَ بعد الطريقِ خيرَ رفيق 
 البحتري 
----------

  إِذا المرءُ لا يرعَاكَ إِلا تكلفاً ... فدعْهُ ولا تُكْثِرْ عليه التَّأَسُّفا 
 ففي الناسِ أبدالٌ وفي الترك راحةٌ ... وفي القلبِ صبرٌ للحَبيْبِ ولو جَفا 
  فما كُلُّ من تَهْواهُ يهواكَ قلبهُ ... ولا كُلُّ من صافيتَهُ لك قد صَفا 
----------

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

*صَدِيقِي مَنْ يُقَاسِمُنِي هُمُومِي*****وَيَ  ْمِي بِالعَدَاوَةِ مَنْ رَمَانِي 

وَيَنْصُرُنِي إِذَا مَا غِبْتُ عَنْهُ*****وَأَرْ  ُوا وُدَّهُ طُولَ الزَّمَانِ 


وَيَحْفَظُ حُبَّهُ وَيَفِيضُ وُدَّاً***** يُحِبُّ الخَيْرَ مِفْتَاحَ الأَمَانِ 


صَدِيقِي مَنْ أُصَارِحُهُ فَيَبْقَى*****وَد  ودَ القَلْبِ عَفَاً فِي اللِّسَانِ 


صَدِيقِي مَنْ يَرَى الإيمَانَ بَحْراً*****عَزِي  َ النَّفْسِ مَشْبُوبَ الجَنَانِ 


فَلا الأَهْواءُ تَجْرُؤ تَشْتَرِيهِ*****و  لا الإعْجَابُ يَسْبِي ذَا الجَنَانِ 


وَلا النَّزَوَاتُ تَنْسُجُ بُرْدَتَيْهِ ***** وَلا الأَحْقَادُ تَسْكُنُ فِي الكِيَانِ 


حَيِيَّاً مُخْلِصَاً عَفَّاً جَرِيئَاً ***** سَلِيلَ الهَدْيِ يَعْبِقُ بِالحَنَانِ 


صَدِيقِي مَنْ تُراوِغُهُ الخَطَايَا***** فَيَرْكَبُ صَهْوَةَ الخَيْر القُرَاحِ 


يَفِيضُ عَلَى الوَرَى رُوحَاً وَرَوْحَا*****فَي  عْلِي رَايَةَ الحَقِّ الصُّرَاحِ 


جَمِيلٌ فِعْلُهُ حُلْوُ السَّجَايَا *****فَيَبْسِمُ ثَغْرَهُ مِثْلَ الأَقَاحِ 


إِذَا وُهِبَ الحَلِيمُ صَدِيقَ خَيْرٍ***** أَتَاهُ السَّعْدُ مَيْمُونَ الجَنَاحِ 

وَمَنْ يُرْزَقْ سِوَاهُ فَقَدْ دَهَتْهُ *****مَصَائِبُ فِي المَسَاءِ وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ*

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

راااااااااائع ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

هذا يعجبني كثيراً

من العارِ أن يرضى الفتى غيرَ طبعِهِ ** وأن يصحبَ الإنسانُ مَنْ لا يشاكِل ُ

------

وهذه الأبيات أحبها .
يقول الشافعي :

لستُ ِممَّنْ إذا جفاهُ أخوهُ **  أظهرَ الــذمَّ أو تناولَ عِـرضا
بل إذا صاحبي بدا لي جفاهُ ** عُدْتُ بالوِدِّ والوصـالِ ليرضى
كُنْ كما شئتَ لي فإني حَمولٌ **أنا أَوْلى مَنْ عن مساويكَ أغضى

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو سيرين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حُكي أن رجلا هجر أخاه فوق ثلاثة أيام فكتب إليه:

 ياسيدي عندك لي مظلمة** فاستفت فيها ابن أبي خيثمة
فإنه يروي لنا عن جده **  ما قد روي الضحاك عن عكرمة
عن ابن عباس عن المصطفي**  نبينا المبعوث بالمرحمة
إن صدود الإلف عن إلفه **  فوق ثلاث ربنا قد حرمه.



وقال شاعر يصوغ قصته مع صاحبه:

قال لي المحبوب لما زرته**  من ببابي ؟ قلت بالباب أنا
قال لي أخطأت تعريف الهوي**  حينما فرقت فيه بيننا
ومضي عام فلما جئته **  أطرق الباب عليه موهنا
قال لي من أنت ؟ قلت أنظر** فما ثم إلا أنت بالباب هنا
قال لي أحسنت تعريف الهوي**  وعرفت الحب فادخل يا أنا .*

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

*أخ إن نأت دار به أو تنازحت..... فما الود منه و الإخاء بنازح

يبرك إن يشهد و يرعاك إن يغب...... و تأمن منه مضمرات الجوانح
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

عاشِـرْ أُنَاسـاً بِالـذَّكَـاءِ تَمَيَّـزُوا ***وَاخْتَـرْ صَدِيقَكَ مِنْ ذَوِي الأَخْـلاقِ
(جميل الزهاوي)

----------


## أبو مريم السني

أَخِـلاَّءُ الـرِّجَـالِ هُـمْ كَثِيـرٌ***وَلَكِـنْ فِـي البَـلاَءِ هُـمْ قَلِيـلُ
فَـلاَ تَغْـرُرْكَ خُلَّـةُ مَنْ تُؤَاخِـي***فَمَـا لَكَ عِنْـدَ نَـائِبَـةٍ خَلِيـلُ
وَكُـلُّ أَخٍ يَقُــولُ أَنَـا وَفِـيٌّ***وَلَكِـنْ لَيْـسَ يَفْعَـلُ مَا يَقُـولُ
سِـوَى خِلٍّ لَهُ حَسَـبٌ وَدِيـنٌ***فَذَاكَ لِمَـا يَقُـولُ هُوَ الفَعُـولُ(حسان بن ثابت)

----------


## الطيبوني

لبيد بن ربيعة أحد الشعراء الفرسان الأشراف في الجاهلية 

ترك الشعر، فلم يقل في الإسلام إلا بيتا واحدا، قيل: هو


ما عاتب المرء الكريم كنفسه ...... والمرء يصلحه الجليس الصالح

----------

